
A Typical Morning in Silicon Valley - NWChen
https://medium.com/@raymondxu/a-typical-morning-in-silicon-valley-7502f4c25eae#.ovytkcgo5
======
YuriNiyazov
"Typical?"

Occasionally this does happen, but it's far from typical

